# Saltwater rays..



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

He wanted some rays so that's what he got. We passed up sheep head and a couple flounder. His first time out with me hunting them. He loved it.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

What's next for the rays?


----------



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

How do u clean a ray in order to ear it and what kind of rays do u make boots out of? I hear their skin is very tough


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good shark bait. Poor man's scallops if you wanna eat them.


----------

